# Do you pee in cups rather than walk to the bathroom?



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I always keep 3 or 4 cups by my computer every night and pee in them instead of walking to the bathroom, then I'll dump then once they all get full. And yes I drink out of them after washing them.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I've done that before. I've also drank my own piss.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

:v ) i wonder what it tastes like?


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> :v ) i wonder what it tastes like?


really salty


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I've never done that and wouldn't even consider it lmaoo


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Koloz said:


> I always keep 3 or 4 cups by my computer every night and pee in them instead of walking to the bathroom, then I'll dump then once they all get full. And yes I drink out of them after washing them.


do you poo in a bucket too?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

w h a t t h e f u c k


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> w h a t t h e f u c k


You're doing it wrong!



Aribeth said:


> what the ****


Much better ^


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I watched a show last year where a lady used a bottle, and then she watered her flowers with it. On other shows I saw, there were people who used buckets and bottles and they kept it. It was near their kitchen, and they had rats.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't have good enough aim. I'd need like...a mixing bowl. But by the time i do all that, i may as well just go to the bathroom, ya know? All these technological advancements and still we gotta walk to the toilet. *****in disgraceful.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

I have peed in bottles before because I was too anxious to leave my room or if I knew someone was going to be in the bathroom for a long time and I really had to go. I think it's gross because you can feel the hot liquid when holding the bottle.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> I don't have good enough aim. I'd need like...a mixing bowl. But by the time i do all that, i may as well just go to the bathroom, ya know? All these technological advancements and still we gotta walk to the toilet. *****in disgraceful.


Well, not easy uhm...aiming with female genitals, as far as it seems.
Gotta respect the focus you woman have to put into the precision. :grin2:


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Spray everywhere


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Only when had pee tests.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Charmeleon said:


> do you poo in a bucket too?


No I'll walk to the bathroom for that.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Koloz said:


> No I'll walk to the bathroom for that.


Sounds like too much work man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*Koloz* - what do you do to muffle the tinkle and splash?
It's Puh-zoo-zoo, not PEE-zoo-zoo!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Koloz said:


> I always keep 3 or 4 cups by my computer every night and pee in them instead of walking to the bathroom, then I'll dump then once they all get full. And yes I drink out of them after washing them.


You're pretty disgusting if your posts are true lol.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

naes said:


> You're pretty disgusting if your posts are true lol.


They are.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't you made a thread like this year's ago?


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Didn't you made a thread like this year's ago?


I didnt think anyone would remember lol Im just asking again cause there are a lot more new people.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Only if the bathroom isn't available and there are not other option. 

I remember a male housemate did that when the Japanese housemate would invite a bunch of his friends over to party every other day. Some girl passed out on the toilet so no one could use it. I ended up having to walk across to this park restroom in like 1-2am when I couldn't hold it anymore and the Japanese housemate refuse to wake up the passed out girl sitting on the toilet when we confronted him, accusing us of being selfish and inconsiderate before shouting some derogatory term at us in Japanese. 

My poor housemate had like almost a gallon filled of urine in his jug the next morning to empty it when that passed out girl finally disappeared. He then told me he ended up emptying a little bit of his urine into the Japanese housemate's bodywash and shook it. A few hours later, the Japanese housemate woke up and took a nice long shower.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

That's just lazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Of course not you sick ****s. Lol


----------



## StevendeBoer (May 8, 2015)

No haven't peed in cups. I did pee in the sink when I was a boy, because the bathroom was downstairs and I slept a floor higher ^^


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Why halfass it? Just go in your pants!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Not cups. I've been known to use bottles.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Yep. Using piss jugs should be a legit symptom for doctors when they diagnose anxiety disorders.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha oh gosh. I'm guilty of doing this.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I did it once when I was a naughty young child trying to misbehave. My family were pissed off with me and no one ever drunk out of the cup ever again. Never done it as an adult, though, why would I when I can just use the toilet. Why ruin a cup with piss?


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

ROFLOL. Man, that post made me laugh. Kudos.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Koloz said:


> I didnt think anyone would remember lol Im just asking again cause there are a lot more new people.


I remembered that one.... so.....

you're lazy .. you could have just bumped the original thread . but instead created a new one with.... as far as I remember.... a ew thread with identical title
.

I don't piss into actual drinking cups... but have peed into a glass jar a like 3 am to 5 am... cause I wouldn't want to wake anyone walking around. opening a door and pissing into toilet then flushing....

so what.... old people used to piss into chamber pots then put it under their bed...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That's - disturbing.

Why don't you just go to the bathroom?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I did that for a couple years when I lived in an apartment for the workers of a concrete factory. We were on the 2nd floor and the communal bathroom was on the first floor, outside. Luckily the women's bathroom was almost always empty since there were no single women working at the factory. (there was also housing for married couples that had kitchens and full bathroom and all that) 

I poured my piss down the "kitchen sink" drain. We didn't really have a kitchen either. I used a hot plate like device to cook. And only cold water came out of the sink, so I used gloves in winter to wash the dishes. I used a cup similar in size to a big gulp, otherwise you have worry about overflow and having to dump it out mid-pee. 


Other than that I may have done it a couple times when I couldn't wait any longer and a roommate was in the bathroom showering for a full ****ing hour. I don't know why some people take so damn long to shower. I dumped it down the kitchen sink that we all shared....


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I did a few times in college when my housemate had a phase of having locking himself in the bathroom to do hour long masturbation sessions every morning. He would turn on the faucet and leave the water running for an hour to hide any suspicion. I had to pee into a half gallon mug and pour it down the kitchen sink. And the high water bill for those several months.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Blue Dino said:


> Only if the bathroom isn't available and there are not other option.
> 
> I remember a male housemate did that when the Japanese housemate would invite a bunch of his friends over to party every other day. Some girl passed out on the toilet so no one could use it. I ended up having to walk across to this park restroom in like 1-2am when I couldn't hold it anymore and the Japanese housemate refuse to wake up the passed out girl sitting on the toilet when we confronted him, accusing us of being selfish and inconsiderate before shouting some derogatory term at us in Japanese.
> 
> My poor housemate had like almost a gallon filled of urine in his jug the next morning to empty it when that passed out girl finally disappeared. He then told me he ended up emptying a little bit of his urine into the Japanese housemate's bodywash and shook it. A few hours later, the Japanese housemate woke up and took a nice long shower.


Was the bathroom door locked?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the only time I've really peed in a bottles is when I don't want to be noticed going to the restroom. Otherwise I would always pick using the restroom. Unless you have a wider mouthed bottle like gatorade or something it sucks going in a bottle anyway. Wouldn't consider a cup because of the smell and spill risk.


----------



## grease lightning (Jan 5, 2016)

Pogowiff said:


> I did a few times in college when my housemate had a phase of having locking himself in the bathroom to do hour long masturbation sessions every morning. He would turn on the faucet and leave the water running for an hour to hide any suspicion. I had to pee into a half gallon mug and pour it down the kitchen sink. And the high water bill for those several months.


Hmm. Weird.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd feel embarrassed.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

too lazy to go to bathroom


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

By choice, no. There is only one bathroom though so I have peed in a bucket a couple times.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Koloz said:


> And yes I drink out of them after washing them.


If you are going to do this, why not have separate cups for drinking? You can get cups pretty cheap. Also if you used jars you could put a lid on them.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I used to sometimes go in my bedroom trashcan at night, not out of anxiety, but because of an overactive bladder. I mean, if I've had a lot to drink (no, not alcohol) I can't be expected to go into the restroom every single time, now can I? Anyway, since then I've just learned to buck it up and go, even if it's every couple of minutes. At least I brought new meaning to the term "going to the can".


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Was the bathroom door locked?


No, it was partially opened and I found her passed out sitting on the toilet. When I tried to wake her, my Japanese housemate told me to not disturb her and advised me to pee outside on the bush in the apartment complex like all of his friends in the party were doing. Guess they were use to it in their home country. The other male housemate then wanted to pee and he told him the same. They then got into an argument over it and the Japanese housemate threatened to fight him. So he ended up resorting to his personal piss jar.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love beer but it tends to make me piss a lot so if it's the middle of the night then I might use the empty bottles so as not to be constantly flushing and annoying other occupants of the apartment building who might need to be getting rest before work in the morning or who have sleeping kids


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Nah, my bathroom is close enough, but an idea for perhaps when the bathroom gets further away from me, one day!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Only did it once, housemates were having a house party (which of course I wasn't invited to) so I was scared to leave my room so I pissed in a bottle. It's amazing how warm urine is.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> No, it was partially opened and I found her passed out sitting on the toilet. When I tried to wake her, my Japanese housemate told me to not disturb her and advised me to pee outside on the bush in the apartment complex like all of his friends in the party were doing. Guess they were use to it in their home country. The other male housemate then wanted to pee and he told him the same. They then got into an argument over it and the Japanese housemate threatened to fight him. So he ended up resorting to his personal piss jar.


This is the kind of **** that goes through my mind when people tell me I should get roommates.


----------



## Nernef (Nov 21, 2015)

I admit I used to and still do sometimes. If I have an empty pint glass or big mug handy and need to piss, it saves me walking all the way downstairs to the toilet. If I had one upstairs though, I'd just use that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I love beer but it tends to make me piss a lot so it's the middle of the night then I might use the empty bottles so as not to be constantly flushing and annoying other occupants of the apartment building who might need to be getting rest before work in the morning or who have sleeping kids


lolo.... drink vodka shots or liqueurs then.... itll get you wasted in much much less liquid volume lol...and much less pissing will ensue...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> lolo.... drink vodka shots or liqueurs then.... itll get you wasted in much much less liquid volume lol...and much less pissing will ensue...


Oh I like my whiskey on the rocks but I rarely drink to get wasted these days, more about flavours of various beers and maintaining a mild buzz


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nope.*

No... and I don't think I ever will. It's unhygienic. Do you even have hand sanitizer around you when you do it (for those that do)?

Can I ask why some of you find this acceptable?

You may not be OCD like me, but is it _that_ hard to walk to your restroom and use the potty?

I think the only thing that could force people to do this is video games or some kind of content that they're watching.

It's better than holding it in and ruining your bladder, yes, but just think for a second: is it worth it?

Is it worth having to actually go through an extra effort of urinating or defecating in a *cup* instead of going to a facility that was designed for you to relieve yourself of such discomfort?

Just my two-cents.

Don't have to agree.

Happy New Year!

-T.R.G.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

When I was driving one of the bad boys in my avatar I did it all the time. A cup or a bottle. Drinking all that coffee and water does run through me. And I really couldn't afford to be stopping every min. Not all drivers do that but many do...not just me


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Anybody can pee in a cup, let's see a poll about how many people poop in a cup?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I can understand the party stories or situations where you've had to stay in your room, or if you have poor bladder control but it's not cool to pee in cups that other people might drink out of.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

:cup


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

SA go0n said:


> I've done that before. I've also drank my own piss.


its STERILEEEEEE


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Anybody can pee in a cup, let's see a poll about how many people poop in a cup?


thats hikarious


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

this is a whole new level of lazy


----------



## Never-To-Be-Seen-Again (Aug 15, 2015)

i like to pee in my azz, then poo in an email and send it to some poor fool.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

What the actual **** am I reading?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

yes no need to drink water when you have a more or less infinite supply of piss (((

@Jon Kool 212 im going to cry


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> I don't have good enough aim. I'd need like...a mixing bowl. But by the time i do all that, i may as well just go to the bathroom, ya know? All these technological advancements and still we gotta walk to the toilet. *****in disgraceful.


here...










You can also get penis looking ones, but I don't want to get banned, so I won't post that.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What?! People actually do this?! What the fu...


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

You lazy sod, get up and go for a piss like a normal person that's rough!


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

wat... 

I could never do this. I'd be too afraid of missing the cup or having someone see me take a piss in my house.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

